# Post up your System's Setup



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY OF THESE POSTS. I HAVE A 1989 TOYOTA CELICA ST THAT BEEN FIXED UP BY MY BROTHER N ME. HE DID MOST OF THE WIRING WORK, I DID MOST OF THE WOODWORK AND UPHOLSTERY. IT SOMETHIN A LIL DIFFERENT THAN EVERYBODY ELSES. LET ME KNOE WAT YA'LL THINK, PROP IT.

[attachmentid=472419]

[attachmentid=472421]

[attachmentid=472422]

[attachmentid=472423]

[attachmentid=472424]


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

O YEA I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT IM ONLY 18 N THIS IS MY FIRST SETUP I'VE EVER DONE, STILL LEARNING, DID THIS TO TEACH MYSELF HOW.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

you'd get much better results from that cap if it were a lil closer to the amps......but it looks pretty good for a first setup, how long did it take for you to finish it?


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT WOULD HAVE BETTER RESULTS HAVIN THE CAP CLOSER TO THE AMPS? WHAT WOULD CHANGE? YEA IT TOOK A GOOD 20 HOURS OF WORK SPREAD OUT FROM CUTTIN OUT THA WOOD N UPHOLSTERING IT, WIRING UP ALL THE COMPONENTS, N INSTALLING EVERYTHING.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WerkIt217_@Feb 22 2006, 05:34 PM~4903670
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT WOULD HAVE BETTER RESULTS HAVIN THE CAP CLOSER TO THE AMPS? WHAT WOULD CHANGE? YEA IT TOOK A GOOD 20 HOURS OF WORK SPREAD OUT FROM CUTTIN OUT THA WOOD N UPHOLSTERING IT, WIRING UP ALL THE COMPONENTS, N INSTALLING EVERYTHING.
> *


Looks good, nevermind the gallery


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks alot man. Any body else got any setups in their cars? bust em out!


----------



## 79Cadillac (Sep 25, 2005)

Last years old set-up that i never finished because i knew i was changing it all again.
[attachmentid=474215]
I want to build a new box and port it and separate the valves and do a little re-plumbing.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i still gotta wrap this one..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 23 2006, 07:34 AM~4908906
> *i still gotta wrap this one..
> 
> 
> ...


One that came out pretty nice, meant to tell you that


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 23 2006, 03:02 PM~4911756
> *One that came out pretty nice, meant to tell you that
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that trim panel looks to be in 2 pieces, you didnt have any problems with vibration?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2006, 09:44 PM~4915193
> *that trim panel looks to be in 2 pieces, you didnt have any problems with vibration?
> *


it IS two pieces..one solid piece would have been too wide to fit into the car  

and no, no vibration, hook and loop on the back of it secures it to the sub box, which is bolted to the car.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 23 2006, 10:50 PM~4915247
> *it IS two pieces..one solid piece would have been too wide to fit into the car
> 
> and no, no vibration, hook and loop on the back of it secures it to the sub box, which is bolted to the car.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

LOOKS TIGHT ONE, REAL CLEAN N SIMPLE, CANT GO WRONG WIT THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

last one i took pics of (my girl's car)




















i'll have pics of my finished install in my truck, finished install of a 1990 century, and a finished install of a 2006 scion ts by the end of next week, i'll post 'em here....


----------



## pinellas_county_fl (Oct 21, 2005)

Here's my beat set up for now in my bubble caprice, 4 12' Infinty perfect series subs and a 1600 watt amp, Rear skirts flex like 2-3" from the body, Driver and passenger droor panels flex about 1", Beats pretty dam hard.


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinellas_county_fl_@Mar 1 2006, 10:15 AM~4952585
> *Here's my beat set up for now in my bubble caprice, 4 12' Infinty perfect series subs and a 1600 watt amp, Rear skirts flex like 2-3" from the body, Driver and passenger droor panels flex about 1", Beats pretty dam hard.
> *




what amp?


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

under construction, dirty and a crappy pic...........but you get the idea.


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

the rear deck........


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

another


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 2 2006, 05:04 AM~4958459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Quit posting that pic of my car damn you! :angry: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

polyfill in a ported box


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 2 2006, 05:22 PM~4962361
> *polyfill in a ported box
> *



thats a :nono:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 2 2006, 11:22 PM~4964368
> *thats a  :nono:
> *


and a :twak:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Mar 2 2006, 07:22 PM~4962361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also a :buttkick:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

You guys are fucking crazy


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 3 2006, 05:51 AM~4966462
> *also a  :buttkick:
> *




only enough to cover the holes so you don't see the wood

all the poly fill was spit out anyway 

gonna pull what little is left out and black spray paint the light color wood so it just looks black down the hole


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Mar 3 2006, 03:56 PM~4968943
> *only enough to cover the holes so you don't see the wood
> 
> all the poly fill was spit out anyway
> ...


Now you are getting the idea...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Mar 3 2006, 02:56 PM~4968943
> *only enough to cover the holes so you don't see the wood
> 
> all the poly fill was spit out anyway
> ...


I woulda just left it at that. Try not to even explain


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 23 2006, 05:34 AM~4908906
> *i still gotta wrap this one..
> 
> 
> ...


Like that amplifier :thumbsup: i have a sx2150, nice amps. Clean setup, too.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=485366]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTTY_@Mar 3 2006, 03:35 PM~4969846
> *Like that amplifier :thumbsup: i have a  sx2150, nice amps. Clean setup, too.
> *


thanks, i just took the panels out the other day, now to find me some vinyl, lol


----------



## LivinLowCarClub (Dec 2, 2002)

hmm


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LivinLowCarClub_@Mar 4 2006, 12:46 AM~4972855
> *hmm
> *


i agree


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 3 2006, 10:00 PM~4972542
> *[attachmentid=485366]
> *


i um....i um.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
now thats a retarded setup


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 3 2006, 11:00 PM~4972542
> *[attachmentid=485366]
> *


you would be better off having one set of subs on either side of teh trunk in the 1/4s
wire them out of phase....


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=486215]

This is actually wat it looks like now. and 2004, i dont ever remeber seein u, did u hear my system??


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

whats the deal with the audiobahn stuff :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Mar 4 2006, 09:57 PM~4977505
> *whats the deal with the audiobahn stuff :dunno:
> *


alot of ppl use it for showcars because its flashy


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Exactly, cheap, and good lookin. Im not made of $$ :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 4 2006, 07:24 PM~4977010
> *[attachmentid=486215]
> 
> This is actually wat it looks like now. and 2004, i dont ever remeber seein u, did u hear my system??
> *


trying to take a jab at me? or trying to say its loud?

either or, i was making a suggestion that the way it was setup, didn't look right, nore would it perform as well as it could.


and i don't remember ever seein u, did you see my system, let alone hear it?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

that bitch bangs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
for 2- cvr 12's to flex the cab like his did, that bitch bangs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Mar 6 2006, 03:21 PM~4987436
> *that bitch bangs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> for 2- cvr 12's to flex the cab like his did, that bitch bangs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i am starting a setup to include motorized amp racks that will be hidden untill tha switch gets hit- for now i'm going with 3 15" l7's in a 11.55cu box split into 3 chambers sealed-i dont know how to tune ports and no one on lil wanted to school me so i kept it sealed-
















I will post up more of the install- i gotta wait for some of my stinger accessories to come in :biggrin: :biggrin: - gotta test which size actuators i need- 4,6, or 8 to pop up the amps- I'm gonna have neons in mirrors on the back doors and the box- i made the rear doors pop open off 2 switches, i can even teach them to dance- they gonna learn to lean back by next week.......


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

ehhh pit, i know u know how to take a joke!!!!... i cant be playin up in your region ??


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Mar 6 2006, 03:39 PM~4988059
> *i dont know how to tune ports  and no one  on lil wanted to school me so i kept it sealed-
> 
> *



why didnt you just use one of the many online port calculators?


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are some actual pictures of it.




























It's getting torn apart real soon to replace the MTX with all new Zapco.

The burlwood and the gray cloth will be replaced with Satin black paint and Mercedes black wool cloth.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Mar 6 2006, 04:39 PM~4988059
> *i am starting a setup to include motorized amp racks that will be hidden untill tha switch gets hit-  for now i'm going with 3 15" l7's in a 11.55cu  box split  into 3 chambers sealed-i dont know how to tune ports  and no one  on lil wanted to school me so i kept it sealed-
> 
> 
> ...


I would leave them sealed with that amt of space (3.85^ft ea before displacements)

If you want to port Id drop down to 2 subs


----------



## Trippen (Apr 8, 2004)

dodge stratus


----------



## 4pumphopper (Jan 28, 2006)

those are some nice setups


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

u removed the seat just to fiberglass some mids in its place :twak: fideens mang fideens!!!


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

fa real- got alot of dead space now....
did a good job, looks good, but i would have put more subs and mids along wit em, but thats me - taking out a functional back seat for 2 sets of mids is not for me,i'm a basshead,gotta keep tha back cracked from the bang..


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

2x on waste of effort and space, but then again, its a show car...its not like it gets loud or anything.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I am pretty sure that in IASCA you can not have subs in your back seat area, so he just ported the subs into the back, I saw it when I went to SBN a couple of years ago. I do not agree with it, I hate when people do that.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

he can do it, he will just be in modified


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah might as well hang that shit up in Modified


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Mar 6 2006, 03:21 PM~4987436
> *that bitch bangs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> for 2- cvr 12's to flex the cab like his did, that bitch bangs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



sit your happy ass down...



j/p



what are the solo's goin in? that suv?

it looks like it got chrome belt buckles or sumthin on it... hook it up with some pics? and those should sound off nice... if your more into sq, i would seal it, they dont sound too good ported, loud as hell, but sound quality is a lil iffy... im suprised you didnt go outside of the "common equipment" and run with sound splinter or sumthin similar... good luck with the install, post pics


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HzEmall_@Mar 6 2006, 04:47 PM~4988535
> *Here are some actual pictures of it.
> 
> 
> ...



This is real nice and clean. I like :thumbsup:


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 9 2006, 11:53 AM~5010332
> *I am pretty sure that in IASCA you can not have subs in your back seat area, so he just ported the subs into the back, I saw it when I went to SBN a couple of years ago.  I do not agree with it, I hate when people do that.
> *


In the SQ/Install format you can take out a back seat it's no big deal.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

tuned to 35 hz.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

heres myne, stiil not done with the other box yet tho, and the pix are kinda dark




























also i kinda blew the infinitys up, anyone know where i can get 2-12s that thump for under 500-a pair???


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

I am still working on the burban- just bought 4 kicker ss 8" for the doors, 2500.1 for the subs, and am looking at the sx900.4 for the highs- almost done with the gangsta drive by doors trim around the neons- it does have chrome belts and buckles bolted down- i will post more pics later


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

this is something for the haters to keep them talkin


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

never mind the ugly chevrolet emblem- it got late and i wanted a sweet- i buffed it out the next day- ahhh emmm - pit- dont knock me dawg- emmmm emmmmgghhhhh


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

anyways, until u see more pics the first amp rack is hidden at level with the sub box- i am putting 2- 8" actuators to make the amp rise up on a switch- the second amp rack with the same concept will go on the left side of the enclosure. then i will display the main mirror neons all the way across the box- gonna shine on all u boyz behind me- back doors pop open off 2 switches, so i can swang em if i want- how u guys like me now????anyone ever use the mono 2500.1??? i wanted some feedback on it-holla


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

uh whats the deal with the belt buckles?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

not gonna knock you, I like the signs but those buckles look like ass.... one of my boys from Houston was trying forever to get me to put those bitches on my delta. 

Did you use mirrored plexi with a vinyl sticker or is that etched plexi for the signs?


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

wheres the propeller hitch cover?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Mar 30 2006, 01:56 PM~5149723
> *wheres the propeller hitch cover?
> *


truck nuts :twak:


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

.............and bullet hole stickers!


----------



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

For 200 bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

My 65 Riv


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

More


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

2 12"Kicker CVR dual 4ohm and a 2000 watt amp. soon to be hooked up in a 69 Nova. Need help on wiring though(power cables,fuses,speaker wires,etc.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Apr 6 2006, 09:52 AM~5189697
> *My 65 Riv
> *



man.. im lovin the bat....

braingetter... im not feeling the belt buckles...


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

its a texas thang- i dont expect anyone else to understand what "holdin it down " is - 
u got ur opinions- i got mine- thats why my shit dont look like the other 3 million burbans out there- 
u cant mistake this g out on tha streets- 
one word- FLOSSIN


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Apr 7 2006, 10:20 AM~5196001
> *its a texas thang- i dont expect  anyone else to understand  what  "holdin it down "  is -
> u  got ur  opinions- i got mine-  thats why  my shit dont look like the other 3 million  burbans out there-
> u  cant mistake this  g  out on tha streets-
> ...


um, thats thee first time i've ever seen a "texas thing" about having belt buckles on your car.....and i know plenty of people that live in texas.....

btw, "holding it down" does not mean keeping your car strapped.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Apr 6 2006, 07:52 AM~5189697
> *My 65 Riv
> *


that thing is pimp man, I like the work on the center console :thumbsup:


----------



## Trippen (Apr 8, 2004)

The back seat is gone because my optimas are in there and my air tanks and valves so there is a reason! And with what's in there it hits 143db not that bad for show.


----------



## evilclown94 (Dec 31, 2006)

a>









in my 94 S10


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well damn, i thought i posted my car up in here already.


----------



## DD lincoln (Jan 3, 2007)

well, wish i had a digicam but my stereo is basically like everyone elses,just a DD 9512 powered by a concept cc-d1200,i've got infinity reference highs and as of now i've got a kenwood deck but im switchin it out for a touchscreen jvc b/c the sub output is fried on my kenwood,oh i've also got an optima D31m blue top for the system. i honestly dont think its too bad for a single 12 but when i finally get the cash for the two 9918's and about 20kw it'll be a little louder. i want at least 155db when im drivin around town listenin to music.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 10 2007, 08:25 PM~6955363
> *well damn, i thought i posted my car up in here already.
> 
> 
> ...


chevy cavalier?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 13 2007, 09:54 AM~6976875
> *chevy cavalier?
> *


yessir. 2003


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trippen_@Mar 7 2006, 11:22 PM~4999127
> *dodge stratus
> *


seen this car in person numerous times. all the work done is very clean, u would have to see in person to appreciate..


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Apr 6 2006, 08:52 AM~5189697
> *My 65 Riv
> *


wat did u use to hold that bat?looks good :biggrin:


----------

